# Hornwort Vs. Anacharis



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey everyone.

I have a 10 Gallon with two 13 watt compact fluorescents. I'm sure this is enough light for hornwort but is it sufficient for Anacharis? I've had hornwort before under the same lighting conditions and it grew about an inch per week with no co2 or ferts but I heard Anacharis requires medium lighting. 

I want to make the switch because I am tired of constantly cleaning needles that have fallen off my hornwort. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I am growing anacharis under that amount of lighting. It's growing like a weed.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

It should grow just fine. It does prefer cooler water though.


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

chicken said:


> I am growing anacharis under that amount of lighting. It's growing like a weed.


Nice! What's the temp of your tank?


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

I had Anacharis in my 10g and it grew pretty fast. However, I dose Excel and that just killed it. It would turn all brown and look terrible. Haven't tried Hornwort, but I love my Watersprite and Wisteria. Much better plants for me.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Markahsf said:


> Nice! What's the temp of your tank?


One tank is unheated, and in my rather chilly basement. Temp is probably around 62 degrees F. The other is about 76-78. 

I know anacharis is said to prefer cooler temperatures, but unless your tank is extremely warm, it will probably do fine. 

A couple years ago, my daughter did a science fair project on temperature and aquatic plants. She had three tanks, one at 62 degrees, one at 72 degrees, and one at 82 degrees. The anacharis did best at 72 degrees, but still showed an amazing amount of growth at 82 degrees, which surprised me.


----------



## SemperFish (Mar 13, 2010)

I keep anacharis in my garden pond, even in the summer months (Alabama) with the water temps around 90 degrees it grows prolific. I have to thin it out at least every three weeks or it takes over.


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

chicken said:


> One tank is unheated, and in my rather chilly basement. Temp is probably around 62 degrees F. The other is about 76-78.
> 
> I know anacharis is said to prefer cooler temperatures, but unless your tank is extremely warm, it will probably do fine.
> 
> A couple years ago, my daughter did a science fair project on temperature and aquatic plants. She had three tanks, one at 62 degrees, one at 72 degrees, and one at 82 degrees. The anacharis did best at 72 degrees, but still showed an amazing amount of growth at 82 degrees, which surprised me.


Good to know. My tank temp usually ranges between 75-78 degrees F. 

I might have to pick some if this stuff up. It seems as if everyone prefers Anacharis.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

You should also factor that it will suck out the nutrients from the water. In my two nanos, i noticed that the anacharis grew faster with some water flow. Oddly, it was also a tank with low light (lots of water lettuce)... The only occupant is a single Otto


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I just had a bought of ich in a 10 gallon tank so after the fish were out of it I turned the heat up to 92 and the anachris kept growing, at least that which the snails did not eat.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Markahsf said:


> I might have to pick some if this stuff up. It seems as if everyone prefers Anacharis.


I'm rather fond of both, actually. :smile:


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

I grow Anacharis without difficulty in my 29gallon. The temp is around 79 degrees.


----------

